# Reefs 2 Go



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

Reefs 2 go is sending me email advertisements with ridiculously low prices for marine fish and invertebrates.
Has anyone bought from them?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I have several times and am rather disappointed with them...In fact they still have back ordered stuff for me from before the new year. If you have dead fish or other problems they will credit you with a certificate on your next purchase this way you are more likely to make another purchase,these can not be combined so you are left with mis matched credits some times. Also the corals are always fresh cuts instead of healed. Did I mention they are difficult to get ahold of as the customer service is not all there.

Over the years I keep giving them another try after a period of time and there is always some thing.I think I need to give them another E-mail here to see if they forgot about me,the credits do expire after all :-(


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

On a brighter note they do have ridiculous deals that almost justify making an order.
I will say I have some really nice corals and macros form them,so it is not all bad.


----------



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you.
It is temping.
$9.99 firefish.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I am still tempted some times even though they still owe me!!!
Have you made a search on reef2go reviews on other sites? I know that especially recently they have had some pretty negative posts so I know I am not alone.

If you read up on the company and still order make sure you post back here with a review.I apologize for not voicing myself here earlier on.


----------



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

So far they sound like Arizona Water Gardens, so I don't think I'll go for it.


----------

